# Epic Jacksonville Flood Tide



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

It was worth the hangover, wasn't it? [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hah yeah being a college student and someone who is addicted to fishing can be rough at times


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Fishing during the week. Lucky son of a gun!


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> Hah yeah being a college student and someone who is addicted to fishing can be rough at times



Can really hurt your grade too cause they count attendance as part of your grade. If the fishing is good then no class is worth going to.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Fishing during the week. Lucky son of a gun!


Haha I know I despise fishing on the weekend! To many people out doing the whole weekend warrior thing. On sat we fished it too had 3 different flats get blown up after we hooked fish in the grass.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds!


----------

